# HILFE! - PHP & MySQL! auf Apache 2



## psign (26. März 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin leider "Linux"-Neuling und wäre echt dankbar auf Hilfe von Euch ;-)

configure: error: Cannot find MySQL header files under */usr/lib*.
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!

PHP hab ich wie folgt kompiliert:
./configure --with-apxs2=/usr/local/apache2/bin/apxs --with-config-file-path=/usr/local/apache2/conf --with-mysql=*/usr/lib

*Wo sind denn diese Header-Datein?
Oder könnt Ihr mir vielleicht noch eine Anleitung geben wie ich MySQL _richtig_ kompiliere und installiere.

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort, Dankeee!

Mfg, Patrick H.


----------



## Till (26. März 2008)

Wiso willst Du PHP kompilieren? Installier doch einfach die Pakete Deiner Linuxdistribution. Heutzutage kompileirt man PHP eigentlich nicht mehr selbst, außer man hat sehr spezielle Ansprüche an die Installation.

Gerade als Linux Neuling solltest Du lieber die Pakete nehmen, das wird Dir eine Menge Frust ersparen.


----------



## psign (27. März 2008)

Bin ja nicht nur Neuling sondern auch EDV-Lehrling..
Muss es leider so machen,.. - Habe keine grafische Oberfläche und muss es kompilieren und installieren.

Habe die Lösung aber schon gefunden.
Die Header Files werden genau dort gespeichert was man als "--prefix=/usr/mysql" angegeben hat ... 
Also somit liegen sie in keinem Unterordner von /usr/mysql/ sondern direkt darin..
Danke trotzdem für Dein Bemühen!

lg aus wien, Patrick


----------

